# Jumping Help.



## And (Apr 5, 2010)

So after trialing this past weekend, I went to look at the photographers website and came across this picture: 









I'm sure this was one of the 3 times Belle knocked the Double Jump over the weekend. MOST of the time she drops bars because I turn to quickly/make handling errors. However, we were running straight lines and she knocked the bars.

Her jumping form is clearly off. She looks to be jumping too early? I'm not sure. If anyone has any ideas to help her look less like one of these:









(And maybe knock less bars!) I will gladly take any and all advice!


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

How old is she? It could be a vision problem which results in ETS; Early Takeoff Syndrome. If a vision issue is ruled out, next I would go back to basics with jump grids and poles on the ground to teach her the perfect place to take off from.
Another thing has come to mind have you changed her competing jump height?

You can also do some APHS (Awesome Paws Handling System/Mecklinburg) exercises to teach her to round her back and lower her head.


----------



## And (Apr 5, 2010)

She's 2, will be 3 in April. I don't know anything about this ETS, never heard of it! Is it more common in young dogs, old dogs??? And she practices and competes at 8 inches so we haven't changed that. I will have to do more jump work when the snow is gone. I will look into the APHS as well. Thanks for the help! And if you are able to explain this ETS to me that would be great!


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

http://www.awesomepaws.us/?page_id=416 this it, very good and hopefully should help you.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I use jump grids constantly to remind Lars where and when he needs to take off. I also use them to make him collect and extend when needed. The boy HATES collection...it's no fun unless you go full throttle! 

If you're not getting it already, look into getting a subscription to Clean Run (the agility magazine) because they have often have articles on jumping skills and how to develop them. 

One of the more popular persons who works with jump grids is Susan Salo (she often has articles in Clean Run) and she has an entire line of DVD's just on how to teach your dog how to jump correctly and efficiently. http://www.jumpdogs.com/ and http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=1499&ParentCat=171 I have two of her DVD (Foundation and Advanced Jumping) sets and find them helpful. 

If you can find an agility instructor who has a knack for jumping problems try to set up a lesson or two with them. I sought out Lo Baker from NH and she was able to pinpoint Lars' jumping issues within 20 minutes (until her no one could figure out why he consistently knocked bars.) She gave me a bunch of exercises and pointer that helped out immensely. Editing to add: Here's Lo's website: http://www.barkagility.com/ Maybe she might know someone in your area who could help you with privates. 

Good luck!!


----------

